# Gravel cleaner for deep tank



## Voo (8 Oct 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a gravel cleaner that would work in my tank which is 60cm deep, however i want it to return the water to the tank. Ideally i'd like one that is air powered but i can't seem to find one that is long enough.

There's the power gravel filters (pgr2000) but if i can find an air one that would be best.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## sa80mark (8 Oct 2013)

The only one I know of that is that depth is this 

 Sera Vacuum Cleaner (sludge dirt cleaner gravel water fish tank aquarium syphon) | eBay


----------



## Voo (8 Oct 2013)

ah ha, thanks. Appears i must have missed that one when looking earlier.


----------



## Yo-han (8 Oct 2013)

JBL has one till 70cm too!


----------



## Voo (9 Oct 2013)

Will the jbl one return water to the tank? The one i've found (called 45-70) looks like it empties to a bucket.

Do you have a link?
Thanks


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Oct 2013)

It's not a good idea to return the water to the tank. Very bad idea actually...

Cheers,


----------



## Nutty (9 Oct 2013)

ceg4048 said:


> It's not a good idea to return the water to the tank. Very bad idea actually...
> 
> Cheers,


 
Hi Ceg, Is this due to when disturbing the gravel, you can release pockets of ammonia and the like which are bad for our fauna?


----------



## Voo (9 Oct 2013)

It's just easier on a larger tank rather than siphon into a bucket. I do a water change at the same time but its pumped from the filter outlet straight out the window.


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Oct 2013)

Why not just siphon it from the substrate directly out the window as well? Just hook a hose up to a filter inlet grill, stick it in the sediment and siphon away. I suppose if you're using sand or other fine grain this won't work though...








Nutty said:


> Hi Ceg, Is this due to when disturbing the gravel, you can release pockets of ammonia and the like which are bad for our fauna?


Yep. Can also trigger algal blooms.

Cheers,


----------



## Yo-han (10 Oct 2013)

Voo said:


> Will the jbl one return water to the tank? The one i've found (called 45-70) looks like it empties to a bucket.


 


Voo said:


> It's just easier on a larger tank rather than siphon into a bucket. I do a water change at the same time but its pumped from the filter outlet straight out the window.


 
It does indeed siphon it out of the tank. But like Clive said, this is a good thing. I attach a longer hose and this one goes all the way to the drain. No problems whatsoever. Please do not try to do it any other way, it will only make things worse!


----------



## Voo (10 Oct 2013)

I might try put something together with a powerhead and old syphon from a power gravel cleaner which will have a wider opening than an inlet grill. Unfortunately i'm converting my tank over to sand but hopefully the wider intake will be ok.

thanks


----------



## Edvet (15 Oct 2013)

My tank is75 cm deep, I use a a hose (with an eheim pipe stuck in one end in order to reach the back (up to 120 cm wide)) and hose it of into a large 40 liter bucket. My left thump is on the end of the hose so i can "regulate" the amount of flow, and if i suck up anything inadvertently it's in the bucket, and not in the sewer. By ading an extra hose to the first bucket you can transport it to a drain.


----------

